# JD 950 slow hydraulic



## oberuwe (Apr 21, 2013)

I am working on a problem with the hydraulic, it moves the loader very very slow, looks like the pressure is ok since it does lift a full bucket of dirt with no problem, there must be some sort of flow adjustment or problem, some advise what to look for would be appreciated, I am a machine builder so hydraulic knowledge is present just cannot find any obvious adjustment elements on the tractor hydraulics.


----------



## Youngre911 (Apr 10, 2013)

oberuwe said:


> I am working on a problem with the hydraulic, it moves the loader very very slow, looks like the pressure is ok since it does lift a full bucket of dirt with no problem, there must be some sort of flow adjustment or problem, some advise what to look for would be appreciated, I am a machine builder so hydraulic knowledge is present just cannot find any obvious adjustment elements on the tractor hydraulics.


Hmmm....does anything else move slow too...??? Is everything on the loader slow...??? Sure sounds like a flow problem. There are most likely flow controls in the system. Without seeing the hydraulic schematic to know where. Keep in mind that a hydraulic pump delivers oil in gallons per minute. The speed of the oil available to the system. Did this start happening all of a sudden...??? Could a supply line, tubing have gotten pinched...???


----------



## Youngre911 (Apr 10, 2013)

Youngre911 said:


> Hmmm....does anything else move slow too...??? Is everything on the loader slow...??? Sure sounds like a flow problem. There are most likely flow controls in the system. Without seeing the hydraulic schematic to know where. Keep in mind that a hydraulic pump delivers oil in gallons per minute. The speed of the oil available to the system. Did this start happening all of a sudden...??? Could a supply line, tubing have gotten pinched...???


Found some similar problems here...
http://www.mytractorforum.com/archive/index.php/t-145651.html


----------



## Jordan (Apr 20, 2013)

The most ideal path to control this easily is to put a pressure driven circuit in parallel and throttle the hydro circuit. Heaps of fittings and hydrodynamics could be chaotic. Additionally utilize gas over fluid framework which blends the attributes of the frameworks.


----------



## oberuwe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys for the answers, still working on the issue, but after working on it I found following problems, the previous owner must have used motor oil in the crankcase, the specified hydraulic oil from JD is way thinner than whats in it, which I drained by now. And by the way JD is very very proud of there hydraulic oil, over $80.00 for a 5 Gal pail!!!
In addition the wrong oil filter was used, a connector hose from the screen filter to the cartridge filter is bad and collapses during operation as well as the connector hose to the oil pump, and a hydraulic hose to the loader was pinched, so all of this needs to be replaced and corrected, I hope the issue will be solved then, will keep you posted.


----------

